

Amazing iPhone app lets you acoustically measure distances of up to 25 meters - quadrix
http://iqtainment.wordpress.com/acoustic-ruler/

======
quadrix
Here are some promotion codes for you. Please tell me if all are used up, I
will then post more:

LRRE3RNJFE39 7YT4PXYJXKMA RAY7PLFLMJTA HAKWXJ7RYWWJ EY9K6JKMFMPK

You can redeem them as follows:

1) On your iPhone/iPod/iPad, tap the App Store icon from the Home Screen.

2) Navigate to the New section on the Featured tab.

3) Scroll to the bottom of the list to locate and tap the Redeem button.

4) Enter the promo code and tap the Redeem button in the upper right.

5) Tap done on the Thank You screen, then tap the home button to return to the
home screen.

6) After a second, you should see the my app installing. (If the promo code
was not used before...)

7) If you like the app, please upvote

~~~
ryankirkman
Hi quadrix, Do you have any more promo codes?

------
jgeorge
I nabbed the EY9K* one, thanks a lot! First time someone's _ever_ posted a
promo code that I actually got.

~~~
quadrix
Thanks! Did you try the others before and they didn't work? Just want to know
if it's time to post more.

~~~
jgeorge
I didnt, it's usually my assumption that codes are all claimed by the time I
actually see them, so I tend to walk the list backwards to save time entering
previously used codes.

